# TPU PC Water coolers Club



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2022)

Just looked and there does not seem to be one, so thought I would start one.

Pop in with your questions, tips or just rig picks. Got a question about which pump, block or layout, ask it here. This is the place to show off your lovely loops and discuss them.

Here is my loop, and I have to say i am so pleased at how quiet it is now, it is quieter idle than my mates air cooled rig, and even gaming is not that noisy and temp are still "probably" better than any air cooled rig, specially my GPU.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 18, 2022)

cracking idea bud. great rigg you have there.
my VR gaming rigg 3900x,  aorus ultra x570 ,2080, 32gb 3400 ram, assorted water cooling bits ek pump, custom res, alpha cool cpu block, ek rad. seasonic gx850.






my workshop/ obsyroom rig. 7700k 1080 maximus 9 mb 16gb hyperx @3200 ek cpu and gpu blocks seasonic gx 750.



a wider view to get the jist.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 18, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah always loved hard tubings look, just loved the soft tubing ease of doing simple tasks like changing thermal paste/... more the octopus look also never bothered me I prefer it over expensive "might leak if the joint is stressed" rotary fittings

So far I have three rigs water looped only one doesn't have the gpu on water they do love water all in my system spec's
Two watercool mora 360mm rads as well for oc max fun they do drop ambient water temp closest to room temp they are about the only rad that has done that 

Beware snake alert 
.
.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2022)

I have had disasters with hard tubing, rip evga 1080 ftw and asus z390-f, so will never use it again. It's a pain in the ass to set up, and makes maintenance a pita too. Nothing wrong with soft tubes, it can look very nice too, even Thrashzone's  

There are some experienced water cooling guys here, so hopefully they will all join in, 


Bought a AQ flow meter that was DOA, so bought another as sending the first back to Germany is not happening. I love the little AQ Vision thing, but it too cn be a pita when it keep failing and i have to stop and restart the service to get it working properly again. Unfortunately imo the support could be a bit better for AQ stuff.  The vision is a handy little thing, it has a ir pickup and you can program it with any remote, so i use it for media and volume control. 
Here is a pic when it has its spat.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah always loved hard tubings look, just loved the soft tubing ease of doing simple tasks like changing thermal paste/... more the octopus look also never bothered me I prefer it over expensive "might leak if the joint is stressed" rotary fittings
> 
> So far I have three rigs water looped only one doesn't have the gpu on water they do love water all in my system spec's
> ...


More tubing damn it!!   

Love it!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2022)

Just got the block for my 1080ti from china  will fit it now. its really heavy, think i might have to put a support under it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 19, 2022)

nice block bud, ive used quite a bit of BYKSKI kit on customers builds and thay are well made.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Apr 19, 2022)

Oldie but goodie : )






Edit: Second photo.

Had to edit with one from 12 years ago. i7 920 with  HD 6950 Crossfire.

Wish I have photos of my very first setup of my socket 478 water cooler Pentium 4 HT


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 19, 2022)

A fine idea tigger! Here's the kinda same rig in two very different forms:









Although, this may be coming to an end very soon as I go back to air......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2022)

Block is fitted, working ok thank nerdulon (god of nerds) 









And finally, here is the mx4 spread on the old little block.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 20, 2022)

Hi,
I've never bothered with a flow meter just water temp pretty much tells the story 
If you have activity in the reservoir is good but then again I use 2 d5's in  

Think my optimus cpu water blocks have the water jet vertical not horizontal like ek typically uses except on the ek magnitude it is vertical to so maybe rotate it if you get bored Tigger.



phill said:


> More tubing damn it!!
> 
> Love it!!


Cheaper by the mile


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

A Lian Li vertical GPU mount won't fit either as the bottom rad is too thick. Might order one and do some modding to make it fit.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 20, 2022)

Hi,
If you're really want the best water flow device here it is, I hate the retched website though 









						OCN  Aquaero Owners Club
					

Welcome to the Aquaero Owners Club thread  This is the new thread for all things Aquaero and Aquaero / Aquasuite related.  The original Aquaero 6 thread was started as a new hardware thread for the then coming release of the Aquaero 6.  The A6 is here and in short order has grown quite a...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> If you're really want the best water flow device here it is, I hate the retched website though
> 
> 
> ...



Did consider an aquaero, but got nowhere to put it, that's why i went with the AQ Vision instead.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Did consider an aquaero, but got nowhere to put it, that's why i went with the AQ Vision instead.


Hi,
Yep way to complicated to but does a shitload more  
You have to be deducted for something like that 
I'm happy with my little water temp sensors.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep way to complicated to but does a shitload more
> You have to be deducted for something like that
> I'm happy with my little water temp sensors.



The vision has water temp input, flow input/emergency shut off. I use mine for remote control for media/volume too, and have inputs setup from the GPU and CPU. It's a handy little thing.


----------



## skizzo (Apr 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Block is fitted, working ok thank nerdulon (god of nerds)
> View attachment 244098View attachment 244099View attachment 244100View attachment 244101
> And finally, here is the mx4 spread on the old little block.
> View attachment 244102




So that is the Bykski water block right? They do not include a backplate? lame. And their WB doesn't allow the stock blackplate either? double lame. 
I stumbled onto Bykski because they have fittings that light up hard tubes and I thought that was the cats ass....until you realize you got another 10+ cables to manage and they are tiny and fragile as can be. Hard tube management was messy and the controller for those fitting lights went kaput on me so I went soft tube when I put in different components recently (I have links in signature) so I hope maintenance and troubleshooting will be easier when I can move a component around without having to drain the loop.

Otherwise I think Bykski is a bit under rated, flying under the mainstream radar. I got a bunch of Bykski fittings, the rotary fittings are well made, better than the EK ones I have even which feel loose and can have a tiny bit of sag from weight. Bykski's fittings are super solid feeling and rigid by comparison. But I didn't want their WB though because I kept reading they came with zero instructions, or if they did, they were in Chinese. What was your experience like here?

And why does it look like the CPU mount has a couple mm shaved off the corners ? I mean, I'm sure the answer is it didn't fit otherwise but I've never heard of a mount not fitting what it was designed for. Is it an adapter from one socket to another sort of thing? As I look closer, sorta looks like the VRM heatsink is cramping your style?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 20, 2022)

skizzo said:


> zero instructions


what do you want instructions for the block has cutouts to show which way it gos   its not rocket science.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

skizzo said:


> So that is the Bykski water block right? They do not include a backplate? lame. And their WB doesn't allow the stock blackplate either? double lame.
> I stumbled onto Bykski because they have fittings that light up hard tubes and I thought that was the cats ass....until you realize you got another 10+ cables to manage and they are tiny and fragile as can be. Hard tube management was messy and the controller for those fitting lights went kaput on me so I went soft tube when I put in different components recently (I have links in signature) so I hope maintenance and troubleshooting will be easier when I can move a component around without having to drain the loop.
> 
> Otherwise I think Bykski is a bit under rated, flying under the mainstream radar. I got a bunch of Bykski fittings, the rotary fittings are well made, better than the EK ones I have even which feel loose and can have a tiny bit of sag from weight. Bykski's fittings are super solid feeling and rigid by comparison. But I didn't want their WB though because I kept reading they came with zero instructions, or if they did, they were in Chinese. What was your experience like here?
> ...



it kind of depends on the video card. I had a EVGA 1080 befor and the backplate fitted, but not with this Asus. on the EVGA the screws went in through the backplate holes, but this time its reverse so i could not fit it. Not wrecking the backplate to try and do it either. It's not byskis fault, the block is very good. Try getting a 1080 block from anywhere else now.

It was pretty easy to fit even with no instructions. fit the heat pads, paste the GPU, line holes up for screws.



skizzo said:


> So that is the Bykski water block right? They do not include a backplate? lame. And their WB doesn't allow the stock blackplate either? double lame.
> I stumbled onto Bykski because they have fittings that light up hard tubes and I thought that was the cats ass....until you realize you got another 10+ cables to manage and they are tiny and fragile as can be. Hard tube management was messy and the controller for those fitting lights went kaput on me so I went soft tube when I put in different components recently (I have links in signature) so I hope maintenance and troubleshooting will be easier when I can move a component around without having to drain the loop.
> 
> Otherwise I think Bykski is a bit under rated, flying under the mainstream radar. I got a bunch of Bykski fittings, the rotary fittings are well made, better than the EK ones I have even which feel loose and can have a tiny bit of sag from weight. Bykski's fittings are super solid feeling and rigid by comparison. But I didn't want their WB though because I kept reading they came with zero instructions, or if they did, they were in Chinese. What was your experience like here?
> ...



The old little block i had to cut so it did not interere with the mid plate, that has nothing to do with the byski block at all.


----------



## skizzo (Apr 20, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> what do you want instructions for the block has cutouts to show which way it gos   its not rocket science.


I was referring to my first go at it 3 years ago and investing $600+ (card and block) into something I can damage beyond repair isn't smart, which also doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand. I get where you're coming from, and believe me I am the kind of guy who genuinely enjoys figuring stuff out themselves through just doing it, trial and error, etc.....but that's OK when I'm learning to solder on PCBs with a $40 Xbox controller.....not OK when I potentially turn a $600 graphics card setup into a "for parts" ebay listing lol

after my first go, I don't need instructions to make me feel safe anymore. I didn't have the confidence to ruin new and expensive stuff thinking my shit doesn't stink and knew better. one of those "hold my beer" memes come to mind, like I can do that, that ain't hard. then epic fail. I wasn't going to go that route. let a newb learn at their pace basically. and learn I did. but for thermal pads, it's beneficial to know which thickness goes where. when you're given 1 giant strip and have to cut it up, it would be easy to cut it in such a way that would leave you without enough for all components that need it. I like that EK diagrammed the cut and placement pattern to help there for example. unless they are all the same thickness, and precut to size, that would be intimidating to a newb. that .5mm difference for some could be easily missed for example



Tigger said:


> it kind of depends on the video card. I had a EVGA 1080 befor and the backplate fitted, but not with this Asus. on the EVGA the screws went in through the backplate holes, but this time its reverse so i could not fit it. Not wrecking the backplate to try and do it either. It's not byskis fault, the block is very good. Try getting a 1080 block from anywhere else now.
> 
> It was pretty easy to fit even with no instructions. fit the heat pads, paste the GPU, line holes up for screws.
> 
> ...


 the bykski block? I know it had nothing to do with that too lol. I was referring to the motherboard VRM heatsink....it looks like the CPU mounting plate/mechanism would be in the way if you didn't cut it back is what I meant. Idk what a mid plate is....so what is that? 

and yea the 1080 is so old Bykski would be the only company silly enough to keep manufacturing them, or it's just "old new stock" since anyone who wanted a WB likely got one years ago. I notice Bykski makes blocks for cards most people wouldn't even consider water cooling....like the RX 580 for example lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 20, 2022)

skizzo said:


> I was referring to my first go at it 3 years ago and investing $600+ (card and block) into something I can damage beyond repair isn't smart, which also doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand. I get where you're coming from, and believe me I am the kind of guy who genuinely enjoys figuring stuff out themselves through just doing it, trial and error, etc.....but that's OK when I'm learning to solder on PCBs with a $40 Xbox controller.....not OK when I potentially turn a $600 graphics card setup into a "for parts" ebay listing lol
> 
> after my first go, I don't need instructions to make me feel safe anymore. I didn't have the confidence to ruin new and expensive stuff thinking my shit doesn't stink and knew better. one of those "hold my beer" memes come to mind, like I can do that, that ain't hard. then epic fail. I wasn't going to go that route. let a newb learn at their pace basically. and learn I did. but for thermal pads, it's beneficial to know which thickness goes where. when you're given 1 giant strip and have to cut it up, it would be easy to cut it in such a way that would leave you without enough for all components that need it. I like that EK diagrammed the cut and placement pattern to help there for example. unless they are all the same thickness, and precut to size, that would be intimidating to a newb. that .5mm difference for some could be easily missed for example
> 
> ...



Ok sorry my mistake

Though a 1080ti is still a viable GPU.

Got a good pic of my PC earlier. The blue is the light on the back of the monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2022)

done a rejig, just 2 90's in the loop now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

Here are my temps and wattages playing fallout 4 at 1440 ultra, pretty good.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 25, 2022)

just had a res tube arrived today so changed my pump n res to a ddc X-res ive had laying around for at least 18 months waiting to get a bigger tube. do the clicky thing to make big.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2022)

Would it be worth switching my CPU block to a heatkiller IV basic acetal, i would go for the copper pro too?

EDIT

Just bought a heatkiller IV Basic Acrylic should still be better than the EK classic i reckon. Switched back to the black EK ZMT tubing too, it just looks better, and got only 1 90' fitting in my loop now.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Apr 27, 2022)

hi all - well, here's mine...






I'll have to take some new pics, as I've just u/g my cpu / mobo.

I'll try to get a single pic - it's a bit awkward as the 2 sections of the case are offset @ 45 degs to each other


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2022)

I have just stuck another 3 fans on top of the 60mm EK XE to make it push/pull as apparently it will/might/could benefit from it. I will try some stuff and find out.

Just waiting on the new heatkiller IV CPU block now.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I sold both my heatkiller 4 nickel and a copper cpu block not to long ago with my old q9550 and board

They're okay it can only be mounted one direction otherwise the caps get in the way on z series boards is why I didn't like it to much on x99 and x299 you could rotate it 90 degrees without anything in the way.


----------

